# ♬Cam's GFX Gallery♬



## Cam1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello! This is my gallery. Here, I will be showcasing my GFX. I appreciate your time and *would love it if you could give me some advice!* Thank you guys so much, and I hope you enjoy my work. Below, there is a link to my youtube channel to which I upload songs from performances I have been in (mostly arias/art songs/classical music and musical theatre), so if you are interested, go check it out!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAw2LcRiyNXXJuuWnql8Uug


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Most recent:


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Reserve


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Reserve


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Reserved


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have decided to stream for a little while, not long, but a little while. If anyone could come and give me some advice and watch me do my thing with GFX, I would highly appreciate it! 

https://join.me/769-104-452


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm just gonna end the stream, as not many people have come and it is empty at this point. I will try to stream again next weekend though!

- - - Post Merge - - -





Piece I made in stream.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 16, 2015)

SOTW #10 Entry:


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tried to add some vectors in this one:


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Avatar I just made:


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Made this just a second ago.




Any advice you guys?​


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)

Cam said:


> Made this just a second ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's good! I can only suggest that you try to make the star stamps flow better with the render, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Aradai said:


> it's good! I can only suggest that you try to make the star stamps flow better with the render, if that makes any sense.



I will work on that!


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 31, 2015)

I feel like too much is going on in this one, but oh well.



​


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 4, 2015)

Avatar/Signature: Signature. <3
Render/Stock: 



Spoiler









Or this one-







Spatter / Smudge / Both-I'll let you freestyle and decide. ^^
Size: I'll take your recommended size.
Other: Hiii! told you I would request something~~ ^^ so I want to request my second DanganRonpa OTP! I'll be making something with them later, but I would love to see something in your style, my only request is to include my username and please try to make it as cute as possible. <3


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Avatar/Signature: Signature. <3
> Render/Stock:
> 
> 
> ...


Alright! I will try and get it done ASAP!


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Spoiler: Wallpaper made for a friend:









Custom Art by crestedbooka.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished Lollipup's request!


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 22, 2015)

My most recent work:


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 7, 2015)

For this week's SOTW:


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ignore this post


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Woo, its been a while! Today is the first day in months I have actually worked on GFX, and decided to play around with C4Ds. Thoughts? I dont know if I feel like this is enough to be a finished piece or not, but at the same time I don't know what else I would add.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 29, 2015)

Glad to see you're doing GFX again, Cam. The tag looks very nice. I like the lighting that's going on there. You should try to add some effects around his light arrow for a good focal point.


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Glad to see you're doing GFX again, Cam. The tag looks very nice. I like the lighting that's going on there. You should try to add some effects around his light arrow for a good focal point.


Yeah, Im glad to be doing it again. I ran out of time between productions I was cast in and school, and now that it is the summer, I can get back into GFX. Thank you for the advice! I will try to work some effects in there. Thanks again!


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

This is my attempt at trying to subtly add some effects to add more of a focal point


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

I tried to add a bit more focal point, as well as keep it calm and not too busy


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Just did this a few seconds ago. Thanks, Miharu, for supplying me with this render 





- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also still looking for any and all feedback

- - - Post Merge - - -

Based on some feedback I received, I edited it a little bit:


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 5, 2015)

I made this as a gift to a member here


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I am participating in Monkey D Luffy's 151 Pokemon Challenge, except with GFX,so if you are interested in watching that and the progress I make, keep up with post 48


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 7, 2015)

I know this isnt good GFX.... at all, but my friend wanted me to make this for kicks, haha. So I tried to make it as humorous as possible lmao





- - - Post Merge - - -

OH and happy 1000 views woo


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I know I said I wouldnt spam this thread with the 151 Pokemon stuff, but Im REALLY proud of this one


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 8, 2015)

Cam said:


> I know I said I wouldnt spam this thread with the 151 Pokemon stuff, but Im REALLY proud of this one



Looks great! *.*
You're getting so much better!


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 8, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Looks great! *.*
> You're getting so much better!



Thank you! I feel like all the feedback Ive been getting (*THANKS SO MUCH MIHARU, ANTLERS, AND WONDERK*) has really helped and I have learned so many new things, ESPECIALLY through Miharu


----------



## WonderK (Jul 8, 2015)

Liking the lighting and shadows you got going on there. You're improving quite a bit.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 8, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Liking the lighting and shadows you got going on there. You're improving quite a bit.



Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 15, 2015)

First smudging piece I have done since about when I started.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2015)

You sure did a hell of a better job than I did when I first started smudging. Good job. If you want to practice on smudging more, there are some excellent smudge tutorials in the GFX Resources thread.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 18, 2015)

WonderK said:


> You sure did a hell of a better job than I did when I first started smudging. Good job. If you want to practice on smudging more, there are some excellent smudge tutorials in the GFX Resources thread.


Thank you! I really appreciate your feedback! I will definitely check some of those out.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Announcement​
I have opened up my first ever GFX shop! Click here to go to it.

Also, here is a wip


----------



## derezzed (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow, I love your latest graphic. The pink circles you added to the image is a great addition, especially since it gives the tag contrast in terms of color, and it totally makes the whole piece look more cohesive and interesting. I also like the fact that you blurred the background, which shows that you're getting there in terms of depth ;-]
Not like I can say much about depth though, since I don't have that much experience with it. Whoops.

Anyways, with your Pokemon banners, I like what you're doing with creating lighting sources. That makes the whole tag look more dynamic, and that's always good. How do you usually go about doing that, by the way? I think you're mainly using a white brush and setting that to some layer setting (correct me if I'm wrong), but using a gradient for lighting is awesome too. Setting a black and white gradient on soft light and putting the white bit where you want the lighting to go definitely gives you a drastic change, as it provides a light source while darkening the rest of the tag. I abuse this a lot, haha.

Also, the fire text effect you use is really cool! Love it. Your text placement is good as well, since it doesn't detract focus from the main subject. What you could work on, though, is adding effects and etc to make the tag more visually appealing. Right now they're pretty empty, and there's generally nothing wrong with that, but a few well-placed textures, C4Ds, and fractals would give more flow, even more lighting, and a 'personality' to your works. So if you have any questions about those, you can totally ask me; I love using effects and I don't mind giving tips at all :-]
I would say the main four elements that a good tag has are flow, depth, lighting, and colors.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 1, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Wow, I love your latest graphic. The pink circles you added to the image is a great addition, especially since it gives the tag contrast in terms of color, and it totally makes the whole piece look more cohesive and interesting. I also like the fact that you blurred the background, which shows that you're getting there in terms of depth ;-]
> Not like I can say much about depth though, since I don't have that much experience with it. Whoops.
> 
> Anyways, with your Pokemon banners, I like what you're doing with creating lighting sources. That makes the whole tag look more dynamic, and that's always good. How do you usually go about doing that, by the way? I think you're mainly using a white brush and setting that to some layer setting (correct me if I'm wrong), but using a gradient for lighting is awesome too. Setting a black and white gradient on soft light and putting the white bit where you want the lighting to go definitely gives you a drastic change, as it provides a light source while darkening the rest of the tag. I abuse this a lot, haha.
> ...


Wow, thank you! Im quite fond of my most recent one as well, and really tried to make the scarf pop a lot. 

And Im actually using a black/white radial gradient on soft light for lighting, but sometimes I use lens flares as well. 

Yeah, Im pretty bad with actually adding in the effects. A lot of times I feel like they are too cluttered when they are actually fine.
I really appreciate all of your advice! I will definitely take that all into consideration and sned you a message if I need help with anything!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, after some advice I was given, I edited this a little to try and add more depth and make the render fit in more rather than sticking out. The next tag I make I am definitely going to work on adding in more effects, I think.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Finished Requests from my shop:


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Another request:


It's very plain, but I like it. Added a fractal, I dodge tooled his eyes, added some lighting using a black and white radial gradient, and used a red linear gradient to add some more color.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Made another tag, just for fun


----------



## derezzed (Aug 3, 2015)

Cam said:


> And Im actually using a black/white radial gradient on soft light for lighting, but sometimes I use lens flares as well.
> 
> Yeah, Im pretty bad with actually adding in the effects. A lot of times I feel like they are too cluttered when they are actually fine.
> I really appreciate all of your advice! I will definitely take that all into consideration and sned you a message if I need help with anything!



Ah, that's great! Those are two really solid ways of adding light. Have you experimented with other types of gradients, though? If not, linear gradients work well too ;-]

Yeah, I understand where you're coming from. I don't think you should worry too much about that, though! For example, my graphics are almost always cluttered (admittedly), but they generally end up fine because the effects often fit with the render I'm using and I take care to not overwhelm it too much. So, the bottom line is that you should have a good idea of when to stop. Once you develop that, then your effects will end up looking very nice.

I love what you did in this work, by the way! 




The fractals in the background are very cool and the text effect you used is fitting. Actually, scratch that- your text effects are just great in general 
I do think a different font would have been better though, as the text doesn't completely fit in. Maybe something more elegantly-styled, rather than a font that's bold and blocky? (Oh, but if your customer requested the text to be that way, ignore that. Lmao.)
Also, the center is generally an awkward place to put text - I think it'd look better if it was nudged to the left a bit, and I promise it won't interfere with the effects too much at all, haha. 

Oh, and I like the particle effect you have going on here-




The lighting is also quite nice! Keep up the improvements c:


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 3, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Ah, that's great! Those are two really solid ways of adding light. Have you experimented with other types of gradients, though? If not, linear gradients work well too ;-]
> 
> Yeah, I understand where you're coming from. I don't think you should worry too much about that, though! For example, my graphics are almost always cluttered (admittedly), but they generally end up fine because the effects often fit with the render I'm using and I take care to not overwhelm it too much. So, the bottom line is that you should have a good idea of when to stop. Once you develop that, then your effects will end up looking very nice.
> 
> ...



Huh, I've never thought about linear gradients. I guess I see how that could work! I will play around with it!

Okay! I will definitely just focusing on adding effects to fit the render and stopping when I feel there are enough hahaha.

Yeah, I agree that the font coulda been a bit better. But I didn't realize till you pointed it out that my text was in the center! Huh!


Heheh, thank you! I really appreciate all of your critiques!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Im quite happy with my shop's banner. Huge thanks to WonderK who helped me a lot with this! It's still a WIP, but I figured I would go ahead and add it to the gallery.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have good news! When I finish this piece, it will be in photoshop cs2! I found the free version on adobe's website and I'm very excited to mess around with it! Just thought I would give an update!


----------



## himeki (Aug 4, 2015)

Cam said:


> Im quite happy with my shop's banner. Huge thanks to WonderK who helped me a lot with this! It's still a WIP, but I figured I would go ahead and add it to the gallery.



This looks super nice!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> This looks super nice!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Duplicate ugh


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Just a wip


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Finished it:


----------



## derezzed (Aug 7, 2015)

It's helpful that you included a "before and after" of sorts for this signature, because I can see your process and changes pretty clearly! For example, Pain's eyes were lacking detail and looked submerged in bright orange at first, but then you darkened the area and fixed it up, which was definitely a good choice. Also, the border is quite nice, and I do like the style you used.
Oh, and I noticed that you blurred the edges of the Pain render you used. This was a good call, because originally the lines were sharp, and this was heightened by the fact that the intense red/orange of the effects contrast greatly with the darkness of his jacket.

And speaking of effects, I like the usage of bubble C4Ds. However, it's very saturated - you could've toned it down a bit, and the background is a bit plain, since it's simply black. This adds a lot of contrast to the piece, but the finished product ended up looking very intense overall, so I think having an image as a background rather than just a color fill would've been beneficial. 

Furthermore, it's hard to distinguish the effects you placed behind Pain. It looks like a ginormous blob at the moment, rather than a lot of effects stacked up on each other (which is what I'm pretty sure you did, though correct me if I'm wrong!). To prevent this "ginormous blob look" from happening, I suggest picking out multiple colors to work with rather than just a few! For example, adding effects that are another shade of orange/red would give the graphic more depth and make it easier to tell everything apart :-]

C+C aside, I like the fact that you're experimenting a lot more with resources! You'll definitely get an eye for it once you get enough experience. I can't wait to see how your next piece will turn out; I'll keep my eyes peeled ;-]


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 7, 2015)

derezzed said:


> It's helpful that you included a "before and after" of sorts for this signature, because I can see your process and changes pretty clearly! For example, Pain's eyes were lacking detail and looked submerged in bright orange at first, but then you darkened the area and fixed it up, which was definitely a good choice. Also, the border is quite nice, and I do like the style you used.
> Oh, and I noticed that you blurred the edges of the Pain render you used. This was a good call, because originally the lines were sharp, and this was heightened by the fact that the intense red/orange of the effects contrast greatly with the darkness of his jacket.
> 
> And speaking of effects, I like the usage of bubble C4Ds. However, it's very saturated - you could've toned it down a bit, and the background is a bit plain, since it's simply black. This adds a lot of contrast to the piece, but the finished product ended up looking very intense overall, so I think having an image as a background rather than just a color fill would've been beneficial.
> ...


Thank you for all of this! I am actually editing it a bit anyways, so I am trying to change some of this now. I will post the edited version between  today and tomorrow.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yet again, edited the above signature, now I think I am done.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Made myself a phone wallpaper. It isn't too fancy or anything, or really even that good, but I added a fractal or two, a texture, some lighting, and did some color adjustments. Isn't the best, again, but I like it.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Made this for fun. Im very happy with it, though. Thoughts?


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 12, 2015)

My SOTW Entry!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Made a few more edits


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Just finished this piece, which I am quite fond of


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Request


----------



## WonderK (Aug 22, 2015)

Cam said:


> Request



Dang. Very nice colors and lighting. You're getting really good. The only thing I'd change with this is the text.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 22, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Dang. Very nice colors and lighting. You're getting really good. The only thing I'd change with this is the text.



Wow, thank you! I actually did haha, and was about to post an update


----------



## derezzed (Aug 22, 2015)

You already know what I think of the piece, buuuut I just wanted to drop a comment anyway and say that the coloring adjustments you added are super nice. Breaking the text up in three lines was a great idea as well 
(I'd put the text up closer to the guy's face though, in the northeast direction. That'd probably look a bit better. I know, I nitpick a lot :-/ )


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2015)

derezzed said:


> You already know what I think of the piece, buuuut I just wanted to drop a comment anyway and say that the coloring adjustments you added are super nice. Breaking the text up in three lines was a great idea as well
> (I'd put the text up closer to the guy's face though, in the northeast direction. That'd probably look a bit better. I know, I nitpick a lot :-/ )


Oh no you dont nitpick hahaha. Im just awful with text haha. Its kind of annoying when I wanna use text cause Im so bad with picking fonts and placing the text.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Wallpaper request 
Original Render:


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont particularly like this piece :/ I guess its okay


----------



## derezzed (Aug 25, 2015)

I remembered you saying that you struggle a bit with text, so I have some pointers for you.
I'm on mobile rn (ugh) so I can't link to any examples but just hmu later and I'll show you some if you want ;-]
That being said, this was a complete pain to type and I hope you get what I mean if there's like an overabundance of typos or something.

TEXT TIPS:
- Already told you this, but breaking text up in lines is the way to go when you're expected to write a lot of words on a tag. Most of the time, text doesn't look good in a straight line. This limits your options for placement to generally three areas - the top, middle, and bottom - and all of those placements will look bad unless it's something like decorative text.

- Grouping lines of text together in the same area is pretty much always good, since no text will look out of place that way. You have this problem in the latest sig, actually, because "It's too late" looks far away due to the close spacing between "For me... I've lost my" and "sanity".

- Putting text on top and behind the render can add some depth/make it look interesting.

- Adding layer styles makes text a lot more eye-catching. You may think this is bad, as text should ultimately blend in with the graphic, but if you're putting text on a tag with heavy effects or something, layer styles won't look out of place at all. This is normally a Photoshop thing, but GIMP has a pretty good plug-in for it as well. I should know, because I used it a lot, haha. I can try to find it again for you if you don't have it yet.

Anyway, often-used layer styles would be Gradient Overlay, Stroke, and Drop Shadow. And that's because they're all tried and true methods to get text looking good fast. Hell, people even blur their text too (myself included). This sounds weird, I know, but a controlled blur can make text more subtle/blendable while still retaining readability.

- There are a lot of things to experiment with. Size, color, fonts, tracking, etc... it's obvious, but you'd be surprised how many people can forget this. You can vary these elements of your text to make it look better. Seems like you haven't really tried this, but you're getting there with mixing fonts and I would encourage you to test out other forms of variation eventually ;-]

- Rotating/slanting text can be the easiest solution. Following the lines of your render/subject can work nicely as well, and it's a win-win situation because the text'll end up looking cool and it'll be close to the render as well, haha. Unfortunately I forgot how to create a text path in GIMP, but I'm pretty sure there's an option for it. THERE MUST BE.

- The size of your text can be very important. If you have a graphic with lots of small and delicate details, using a GIGANTIC, BOLD SANS-SERIF FONT may not be the best idea. On the other hand, if your graphic is bold, complex and full of large textures or something, using a tiny little script text just isn't going to cut it.

- Attach an AI copy of your tag to your text to make a clipping mask. This looks great paired with a stroke or drop shadow!

- Make containers for them (such boxes, lines, and stuff) which can go behind or surround your text.


That's it; tell me if it helps! I feel like there are still some things I forgot to go over, but... take it from me, I used to stay away from text at all costs but I've became comfortable with it and the same can happen to anyone who works at it ;-]
Loved the latest signature you posted, btw. Disregarding the text, it's nearly perfect. The effects are nice and the render is so HQ as well. You did a nice job with it :-]


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 25, 2015)

wow, thanks so much for all of that! Hahaha I appreciate it


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Request for irlghost


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Cam1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Never posted this, but here is a request I finished a couple days ago. Not too happy with it, but I feel like I did an okay job with the smudging soo.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Cam1 (Sep 6, 2015)

Request:


----------



## derezzed (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh god, we literally talked about text for a good hour or so yesterday, but I still have some things to say/suggest (y'know, since I had to leave early. Whoops). First, putting it up in the upper left corner isn't a great position most of the time. I like how it's diagonal, but the text looks cramped in that area. Of course, since it's next to the render's eye, it doesn't create a new focal point or anything, but I still think better placement would be to the left of her neck/collar. There's not much going on there, after all.

Or, alternatively, the text could be divided into even smaller lines and then placed along the lines of the left of the render, from the top all the way to the bottom. That could've been interesting too :-]


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 7, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Oh god, we literally talked about text for a good hour or so yesterday, but I still have some things to say/suggest (y'know, since I had to leave early. Whoops). First, putting it up in the upper left corner isn't a great position most of the time. I like how it's diagonal, but the text looks cramped in that area. Of course, since it's next to the render's eye, it doesn't create a new focal point or anything, but I still think better placement would be to the left of her neck/collar. There's not much going on there, after all.
> 
> Or, alternatively, the text could be divided into even smaller lines and then placed along the lines of the left of the render, from the top all the way to the bottom. That could've been interesting too :-]



Haha, all right! I will play around with it after I finish the sig Im currently working on!


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 7, 2015)

SOTW Entry


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Made a couple changes


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wallpaper I did last night
http://i.imgur.com/B0JHGWL.png

Avatar request for Call Me Daniel:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2015)

Cam said:


> Wallpaper I did last night
> http://i.imgur.com/B0JHGWL.png
> 
> Avatar request for Call Me Daniel:



Love that wallpaper, great job : D


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Love that wallpaper, great job : D


Thank you so much! 

Also, finished request


----------



## derezzed (Sep 25, 2015)

^ Damn, the text on that looks great. You made a good call by combining various fonts together ;-]
Like wow dude I wonder who recommended that

But, that aside, I really like what you did with the splatter effects. Goes great with the image and the tag as a whole is pretty sweet. Huge fan of the color scheme as well. What can I say, I love everything that's monochrome+red


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 25, 2015)

derezzed said:


> ^ Damn, the text on that looks great. You made a good call by combining various fonts together ;-]
> Like wow dude I wonder who recommended that
> 
> But, that aside, I really like what you did with the splatter effects. Goes great with the image and the tag as a whole is pretty sweet. Huge fan of the color scheme as well. What can I say, I love everything that's monochrome+red


Lmao I wonder 

But thank you! I was asked for dark, red, and gloomy. So thats what I got. I love how just the slight erasing of the layer that made the entire image b&w made it all tie together


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 9, 2015)

An updated post with a bunch of my latest pieces






























Im quite fond of all of these, especially the first, third, and last ones!​


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 10, 2015)

One of my overall favorites Ive ever done


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## derezzed (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey Cam, the latest pieces are great! I told you this before but I thought I'd post here and go in depth about it, haha.

First of all, it's clear that you're getting better with effects variety. For example, you've tried out vector and you're experimenting with clipping masks more. At this point, the only thing you'd have to work on in relation to graphic variety is developing an eye for it. Once you gain the ability to instantly know what style would fit best with each graphic, everything becomes a bit easier, and you won't have to ask for general advice anymore ;-]

That aside, what I'd recommend focusing on a bit more at this time would be coloring. Adjustments really are a crucial part of making a graphic look good - it can literally change everything, and I for one depend on coloring A LOT so I know what it can do. A graphic with good effects can't compare with a graphic that has good effects and colors that make an impact.

The first step would be balancing light and dark, since I've noticed that parts of your tags can be too washed-out or black. For instance:




"Dark" was most likely the theme here, yes, but the parts that should be light are also pretty murky. That's not good. An Auto Curves adjustment or Auto Filter wouldn't been good to add as a last step, to get the right balance of light and dark.
Also:




Kamina's face is too white. It may seem hard to keep the faces of anime characters from becoming way too whitened, but fixing this is actually really easy, so there's no excuses. Just take a Curves layer and drag it down, or use negative Brightness, or just brush black and set it on a low opacity. There are tons of ways you can keep that from happening.

So yeah, that's all I've got for you today. Overall, great job, and I'm looking forward to what you do in the future (and to see if you fix up those little flaws I pointed out  ).


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Update
Sig and Avatar set request











SOTW Entry





​


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Requests


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Cam1 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Nightmares (Nov 2, 2015)

Hiya! I love your work 0w0

For my one, how did you create the black?


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 2, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Hiya! I love your work 0w0
> 
> For my one, how did you create the black?



Can you be a bit more specific? I don't really know what you are asking about haha. But thank you so much! Glad you like it!


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Cam said:


> Can you be a bit more specific? I don't really know what you are asking about haha. But thank you so much! Glad you like it!



Oops sorry xD

I don't know how to explain it lmao

uh...The big black smudge thing that's like creepy into the centre? idek


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 3, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Oops sorry xD
> 
> I don't know how to explain it lmao
> 
> uh...The big black smudge thing that's like creepy into the centre? idek


....okay, which sig are you talking about? Yourd or the one above it?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2015)

Lmaoo sorry again, mine still


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 3, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Lmaoo sorry again, mine still



OOHHHH I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT!

I used the burn tool, and also some darker fractals and some lighting techniques with layer masks and gradients and stuff. But mostly burning.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 4, 2015)

Cam said:


> OOHHHH I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT!
> 
> I used the burn tool, and also some darker fractals and some lighting techniques with layer masks and gradients and stuff. But mostly burning.



YAY THANKS I WILL TRY DIS 

I was trying to do it with a brush earlier xD


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## cherriielle (Nov 14, 2015)

Cam said:


>



Very nice, Cam! This is your best one yet! ^_^


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 14, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Very nice, Cam! This is your best one yet! ^_^



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 15, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Very nice, Cam! This is your best one yet! ^_^



Yeah, I agree! 

cam cam help me I'm so ****


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 15, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Yeah, I agree!
> 
> cam cam help me I'm so ****


Thank you'! And no, you arent. You dont use too many effects, but your signatures look nice.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

Cam said:


>



Jesus christ that's amazing! I love the effects going to the left of Cloud. How'd you do that?


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Jesus christ that's amazing! I love the effects going to the left of Cloud. How'd you do that?



Part of it is a C4d, part of it is the render hahaha. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 15, 2015)

This post isn't an update of content, but rather an informative post. While my gfx will still be somewhat all over the place and not following any consistent pattern in terms of character renders, I DO have a theme of characters that I have found a bunch of matching concept art from the games for that I would like to rotate a sig of each of them in my signature as a cohesive set:

PERSONA 4: DANCING ALL NIGHT CHARACTERS! I will be making signatures of all of the main team, as well as the side and dlc characters, such as Marie, Nanako, and Kanami! So look forward to that! They will all go up in the same post once they are done, and I hope to have them done by the Sunday after Thanksgiving break!


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 15, 2015)

Cam said:


> Part of it is a C4d, part of it is the render hahaha. Thank you so much!!



Would you be able to link to that C4D? Haha no problem!

Also persona characters are always nice to see being worked on c: looking forward to your stuff!


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Would you be able to link to that C4D? Haha no problem!
> 
> Also persona characters are always nice to see being worked on c: looking forward to your stuff!



http://i.imgur.com/Du6QEtz.jpg

Its really nice (Thank you Miharu for linking me to this )


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 29, 2015)

SOTW #30 Entry





Also, I will not have the Persona sigs up yet lmao. Ive still got a lot of them to make hahaha​


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Okay so since its been forever and it is taking me way too long to finish this set, I will go ahead and post the ones I have finished. I finished them a month or two ago, but never posted since I wanted to post the full 14 piece set all at once. However, since Im in need of an update, here are the finished tags of the Persona set


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeez it's been ages since I last updated here, or even did any gfx. I tried to pick it back up today, but I'm not too fond of how rusty I've gotten lmao. Anyway, any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

You have risen from the dead

Welcome back!


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Lol I don't even know if I still wanna keep up with this but since I picked GFX back up (maybe idk I made one tag. Who knows if I will make another lmao), here's a quick update





Also, not GFX related, but here is a youtube channel I upload songs from performances to, so if you like opera and musical theatre at all, here ya go: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAw2LcRiyNXXJuuWnql8Uug​


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Signature and Avatar Contest Entry:


----------

